# Six Small Blocks



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 15, 2016)

Might as well do some cheese while the apple pellets are still smoking.

6 Small blocks. Swiss, Pepper Jack and Mild Cheddar.













6blok.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Nov 15, 2016


















6blok1.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Nov 15, 2016


















6blok2.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Nov 15, 2016


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Nov 15, 2016)

NICE ...  yea... why let good smoke go to waste...  Thumbs Up


----------



## b-one (Nov 15, 2016)

Looks like some great color on that cheese!


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 15, 2016)

Perfect color.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 16, 2016)

Nice job Rick!

Love the color!

Al


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 17, 2016)

Thanks y'all


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 18, 2016)

Vac sealed and heading to fridge for few months to mellow.













vsapplch.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Nov 18, 2016


----------



## disco (Nov 20, 2016)

Nice Cheese.

Disco


----------

